
Visually Representing the Landscape of Mathematical Structures [pdf] - espeed
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.05930
======
espeed
Here's the resulting visualization of the 11 maps and the relationships
between the 187 unique mathematical structures, including a detailed 47-page
catalog describing the properties of each...

Map Map [pdf]
[http://www.mit.edu/~kepner/GravelMathMap.pdf](http://www.mit.edu/~kepner/GravelMathMap.pdf)

